# Smiths Astral



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Heres my Vintage watch (which I bought on these here forums!). Smiths Astral. It's made by men with beards in London around 1965! Any more information about this one would be appreciated.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

More info on Smiths ? - ring Jill Cousens of Antique Collectors Journal, 01394 389957, and purchase a copy of David Penney's article in the April 2003 issue. Very detailed and well illustrated account of the company's involvement in watch making. He also wrote an article in the April 2000 issue covering the early 20th century development of wrist watches. Both very interesting.

:cheers:

Julian (L)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is a beauty, wish I'd have bought it now!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Any chance of a picture of the movement, please.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

seemore said:


> Any chance of a picture of the movement, please.


I don't want to take the back off. Desmondus did send me a photo of a similar movement, perhaps he can post that here...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's the photo Des showed me. Bare in mind this is neither my photo or a photo of this actual watch!










Check out the heart shaped regulator! :wub:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Here's the photo Des showed me. Bare in mind this is neither my photo or a photo of this actual watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats the one, guilt 17j lever movement. dont remember 124 on the bottom though, but am getting old.

only ever opened the back once, and very slightly marked the case in the process, as its bleedin' tight.

not too fussed about movements as long as they keep good time so i dont tend to photograph them.

the watch goes well on that strap, better than what i used to wear it on to be honest.

nice one that, glad someone else is liking it too.

the gold plate one is due to land very soon too; hopefully we will see a couple of shots of that also.:whistle:

funny but its nice to a watch i have enjoyed in the hands of folks who can actually take a decent photo of it.

and for the record the cull is over; will take offers on my kidneys before selling the deluxe.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> yup thats the one, guilt 17j lever movement. dont remember 124 on the bottom though, but am getting old.
> 
> only ever opened the back once, and very slightly marked the case in the process, as its bleedin' tight.
> 
> ...


It's a good runner, any idea when was last serviced? I'm wondering whether it's got modern synthetic lubricant on its bearings?


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

That must be the best condition Astral I have seen. Congratulations!

They have great movements in them so I am sure with a bit of care it will be working and looking as good in another 50 years.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hacking seconds movement? - very distinctive, almost a piece of art in its own right.

Julian (L)


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> Hacking seconds movement? - very distinctive, almost a piece of art in its own right.
> 
> Julian (L)


Mine isn't hacking, dunno about the one in this photo.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > Hacking seconds movement? - very distinctive, almost a piece of art in its own right.
> ...


nope, neither of the two astrals i had hacked, nor does the deluxe.

have i given Andy the wrong photo, dont think i have.... but could be wrong.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Julian Latham said:
> ...


No, you're right. Based the observation on the illustration on smithswatches.com showing a 17 jewel movement whilst all the other illustrations are 15 jewel. Now know the extra plate & cog, plus 2 jewels, is for centre seconds. Penney's article describes and illustrates the hack function as a thin steel lever acting against the rim of the balance, a barely visible difference to the standard 17 jewel. After paying to obtain a copy of the article I should have read it more thoroughly :blush:.

Julian (L)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Andy

Your astral is gorgeous B) B) B)

here's one of mine (can't find pic's of the rest )nowhere near as nice as yours though...










i think that the designer of these movements came from Jaeger Le Coultre originally (someone will say if i'm wrong- and i usually am :blush: )

john


----------

